# Christmas rats!



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

*RATTIE CHRISTMAS PHOTOS ARE HERE! *

I took several photos of each rattie and have chosen and edited the best ones!
Here we go:

Ebby!

























Echo! (most photogenic of the evening)

































Elsie!

















Erin!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Evie! (such a shame about her red eyes  When the camera flashes, they glow!)

















Robyn! (least photogenic of the evening-wouldn't sit still!)

















Roo!

















Last but not least... 
Rosie!


----------



## rimjet (Dec 3, 2015)

These are such a cute idea! You could always edit the red glowing eye out, but I kind of like it the way it is. Looks like she's got reindeer noses for eyes


----------



## Emma13 (Aug 8, 2015)

ooooh they are so cute!!!


----------



## Tam (Nov 11, 2015)

All look great!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

rimjet said:


> These are such a cute idea! You could always edit the red glowing eye out, but I kind of like it the way it is. Looks like she's got reindeer noses for eyes


I have tried that in the past, but because it doesn't glow red (more pink than red) it doesn't work properly. It changes her eyes to grey 



Emma13 said:


> ooooh they are so cute!!!


Thanks!



Tam said:


> All look great!


Thankyou!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Ebby is adorable! I love these pictures, very festive and sweet.


----------

